# Why it's not a good idea to.............



## martin-green (11 Apr 2019)

A water storage tank as a sump for a water feature. 

I have to admit, I did, but it always needed "tidying up" It didn't take that long to figure out what was wrong, but I thought I would leave it and see how bad it can get...........






Yes, the surrounding soil pushed its way in, even though the tank was full of water, but then water only adds to the weight, not the structural integrity 

So I dug it out and installed a "dedicated sump"



 
Which I obviously checked for level.



 
Then I added a fountain, filled it with water.



 
Topped it off with gravel, switched it on. Now all I have to do is give it a week or so to settle, then tidy it up.


----------

